# NEED HELP FOR NEW COMPUTER



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

So i need a new computer because i will be starting classes again in the spring and i need a higher powered PC. I went to best buy and for all i need they suggested this
 CyberPowerPC - Gamer Ultra Desktop - 8GB Memory - 1TB Hard Drive - Black

however I am NOT going to buy from best buy as there i would have to pay tax as where i can go to affes and get the "same" comp without tax.

Problem is i cannot find that computer on the bx's site. Can someone help me find that computer or one most similar to it so i can upgrade. 

https://shop.aafes.com/shop/search/default.aspx?freeText|51632.256125=cyberpowerpc

which one of those most match the first? 

I dont know much about computers but i need one that can handle high graphics as my husband will be also using it for higher end gaming


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe the first one on that list might be what your looking for.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I believe the first one on that list might be what your looking for.





the bx does price match but the computer has to be EXACT as in apples for apples. I want to find that computer if posible and if not find one that is also on bestbuy and price match the fuck out of it because i dont want to pay more than 700 for a new computer. Period i wont go over 700.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks like this is the closest PC in the list to the one Best Buy suggested; https://shop.aafes.com/shop/Product.aspx?dept_id=7741&PFID=X221X&gid=&AskReturn=search

That's a fairly good price for that kind of system, although I'd rather have it in laptop form.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

Shiroka said:


> Looks like this is the closest PC in the list to the one Best Buy suggested; https://shop.aafes.com/shop/Product.aspx?dept_id=7741&PFID=X221X&gid=&AskReturn=search
> 
> That's a fairly good price for that kind of system, although I'd rather have it in laptop form.



we have a lappy and we need a desktop we are tired of using a lappy so a desk is a must. I was actually looking at that one, i know nothing about them, everything matches up cept the graphics card.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 24, 2012)

Try looking at tigerdirect.com


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 24, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> we have a lappy and we need a desktop we are tired of using a lappy so a desk is a must. I was actually looking at that one, i know nothing about them, everything matches up cept the graphics card.



Uh, both graphic cards are Geforces GT 520 1gb. Honestly, from what I can see, only the case is different. If that's still not what you're looking for, maybe you should consider buying the parts separately and build it yourself.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

Shiroka said:


> Uh, both graphic cards are Geforces GT 520 1gb. Honestly, from what I can see, only the case is different. If that's still not what you're looking for, maybe you should consider buying the parts separately and build it yourself.



maybe i read it wrong, i thought the first comps card was something gtx 7500 maybe i saw it on a different one.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 28, 2012)

Well first of all you won't get anything super powerful at this price point, especially not for high end gaming. These retail desktops all have really underpowered graphics cards, even the "gaming" models. That gt 520 is just terrible. You could go ahead and buy one and upgrade the card later, but then you'd have to also buy a new power supply. I would recommend just building it yourself, Newegg and Tiger Direct have DIY combos so you don't have to spend a lot of time picking out the parts. You can also get one built for you but most places will rip you  off, NCIX is pretty much the only place I've found that does a really good job with this, something like this configuration seems like what you want. But they're in Canada sadly, and I'm not sure if you can get it shipped to the US (or if you'd want to)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 28, 2012)

Well what games are you wanting to play?
What is your budget
Are you willing to build yourself?

I build my own because I just rather pick parts I want than get stuck with parts I don't want. I just rebuilt my computer with 2 ssd drives (one is caching my traditional hdd). I'm partial to Intel though AMD is great for those with tighter budgets. I just prefer the intel because of the hyperthreading and the fact that they let you use SSD caching without trying to find 3rd party software. 

https://shop.aafes.com/shop/Product.aspx?dept_id=7741&PFID=X237F&gid=&AskReturn=search - has a GT 610 vs 520 and only a bit more than the one you posted. Like 20 bucks? They're both low end video cards though. Just the 610 has better firmware from what I understand.

https://shop.aafes.com/shop/Product.aspx?dept_id=7741&PFID=X237R&gid=&AskReturn=search


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 28, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well what games are you wanting to play?
> What is your budget
> Are you willing to build yourself?
> 
> ...



honestly id rather NOT build it. I dont have the time nor the ability as any time i attempt to do anything my terror of a kid comes in and makes Armageddon. For upcoming school I will need a higher end graphics card for the 3d assignments. My husband also wanst to play high end games for a long time. My budget is nothing over 700 for tower keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 28, 2012)

On that budget it's going to be difficult.

I use a Quadro for 3D work but Quadros are not meant for gaming. That doesn't mean they don't work on games but Quadros go for quality, while other gaming cards go for quickness. Just on my WEI it's about a 6.7 (because I use it with Lucid - and is the lowest thing rated right now everything else is a 7.3 and 7.8 )

Since you're a student rendering time may not be a factor but a higher end gaming card is helpful.
I did see https://shop.aafes.com/shop/Product.aspx?dept_id=7741&PFID=X237G&gid=&AskReturn=search for 659 and looked up the reviews on the card (though there are different flavors) It plays games like Skyrim on high/ultra settings.

The only drawback (which may be less of an issue) is the OPENGL support. So make sure you do driver updates. 

The other thing is which kind of 6770 card ( is it 3 or 5? GDDR) that is but should be fine since I looked at the reviews and variations have been rather positive.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 28, 2012)

Side question: Exactly what impact does one's graphic's card have on applications like 3DS Max or Cinema 4D?  I'm only getting into such programs for special effects, but I was under the impression that they were almost exclusively based on CPU rendering.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 28, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Side question: Exactly what impact does one's graphic's card have on applications like 3DS Max or Cinema 4D?  I'm only getting into such programs for special effects, but I was under the impression that they were almost exclusively based on CPU rendering.




not sure if answering this or who its directed at

for school i will need to do 3d anatomy labs and I would like them to be run on a computer that can over handle them without bogging down so i dont have to spend all my time in the labs at school


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 28, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> not sure if answering this or who its directed at
> 
> for school i will need to do 3d anatomy labs and I would like them to be run on a computer that can over handle them without bogging down so i dont have to spend all my time in the labs at school



Wow, that's totally not the kinda '3D for school' I thought you needed a PC for... o.o

...Also, more directed at the 'experts' responding.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 28, 2012)

The differences between gaming and quadro is minor. Mine is an entry level CAD card. The more you pay the less rendering time.

This site mentions http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10532978/difference-between-nvidia-quadro-and-geforce-cards

But I'm not sure how accurate that is. What I do know is that it loads my layer files in Photoshop pretty fast.  -  Which makes sense if you consider how much Quadro utilizes and optimizes OPENGL


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 28, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Wow, that's totally not the kinda '3D for school' I thought you needed a PC for... o.o
> 
> ...Also, more directed at the 'experts' responding.




lol yea, a lot of it is through the devinchi- i butchered that but oh well, its 3d- 3d, as in its 3d graphics that are, well- 3d, you use a joystick to maneuver through muscle bone ect it will majorly bog a comp down if its not pretty adept at handling it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2012)

Too bad you won't build your own - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...dsPerPage=5&body=REVIEWS#CustomerReviewsBlock is not too shabby for the price. (Just FYI it was 586 when I originally posted it).


----------



## derp (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, the most similar one to the both links OP provided seems to be this one. Almost all of the specs are the same, but not any major differences, and the 1 GB VRAM is very good for gaming. None of the computers on that site come with monitors, but for your husband to enjoy his gaming experience, buy off Newegg, because some of the 1920 x 1080 (Enables full 1080p HD gaming) monitors are going for $150. If you want to save money, you can also use an HDTV as a monitor. Just take the cable that connects the hard drive to the computer screen and plug it into the TV.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 1, 2012)

derp said:


> Well, the most similar one to the both links OP provided seems to be this one. Almost all of the specs are the same, but not any major differences, and the 1 GB VRAM is very good for gaming. None of the computers on that site come with monitors, but for your husband to enjoy his gaming experience, buy off Newegg, because some of the 1920 x 1080 (Enables full 1080p HD gaming) monitors are going for $150. If you want to save money, you can also use an HDTV as a monitor. Just take the cable that connects the hard drive to the computer screen and plug it into the TV.



Good to see a 500W power supply finally rather than 300! That graphics card I still don't like, but with that power supply you can upgrade to just about anything later so I say this looks like the best option so far, and probably the best you're gonna get for the price. Just go for it.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2012)

Ask around and see if someone would be willing to assemble a machine for you for a small fee if you order all the parts.  When I was new to PC building a friend of mine showed me how and did about 90% of the work for beer.  It's still worth it to custom build even if you have to tack on a 5% or so assembly fee.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 1, 2012)

CyberpowerPC... Honestly, you couldn't buy a shittier "premium" brand computer.


----------



## Ames (Oct 1, 2012)

If you can put together a shitty table from Ikea, you can put together a PC.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2012)

JamesB said:


> If you can put together a shitty table from Ikea, you can put together a PC.



Well I understand somewhat ....not wanting to build around a kid, but a little kid is still gonna try to fuck up your PC prebuilt or not. That DVD tray is probably a kids imaginative dream. They might think one day the PC is hungry and needs a sammich

http://www.shitmykidsruined.com/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 1, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well I understand somewhat ....not wanting to build around a kid, but a little kid is still gonna try to fuck up your PC prebuilt or not. That DVD tray is probably a kids imaginative dream. They might think one day the PC is hungry and needs a sammich
> 
> http://www.shitmykidsruined.com/



the tower and all other components will actually be in a lock desk where she cant get to it. I do not wish to build a computer because every time we build something it either falls apart or shakes a lot like a car on bad gas


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> the tower and all other components will actually be in a lock desk where she cant get to it. I do not wish to build a computer because every time we build something it either falls apart or shakes a lot like a car on bad gas



Your kid will find a way!
http://www.shitmykidsruined.com/2012/01/18/thanks-wyatt/

http://www.shitmykidsruined.com/2011/04/19/rice-pudding-meet-laptop/

That's actually not likely to happen with a PC build because you are gonna put it in the right slot and it clicks or it won't.  Once you really build one there is no going back and you'll really grate your teeth concerning how much you realized you're getting ripped off.


----------

